
Ask HN: How important is pictures on your online personas? - holaboyperu
I have always been curious how come there is not profile pictures on HN, but there are on GitHub. How important if for you guys to have a your face on the Internet?
======
PaulHoule
I probably won't connect with you on LinkedIn if you don't have a picture. Too
many scammers and spammers.

~~~
holaboyperu
Interesting. How do you feel about HN not having pictures?

~~~
PaulHoule
It doesn't bother me. It helps make HN fast to load.

